# Magic Mouse - who's getting one?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

This mouse looks great! I've been needing a replacement mouse for a while.. been using a Logitech nano mouse with a usb dongle. I've been waiting for a decent BT mouse to come out, and this looks great. WAY better than the ridiculous might mouse (I hate that mouse).

I'll definitely be getting one.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm gonna extensively testit at the Apple Store, first. The finger position in the demo vids, the fact that it has a low profile, and all the finger gestures.. All things I need to consider to avoid getting RSI again..

Patrix.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

good point.. i'll wait a bit for some real world testing to see what the general consensus is... but i like what i see so far, if the demo vid has any merit.


----------



## bundy (Mar 5, 2009)

Too bad it doesn't have a recharging dock like the logitech ones. Would be awesome if it did!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

no i dont need it i love my MBP track pad


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

daniels said:


> no i dont need it i love my MBP track pad


See, with my white macbook I can now spend 70$ to get a nice multitouch trackpad instead of 1099$ 

Patrix.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

looks real cool

too bad it doesn't support the 3 and 4 finger gestures

For that reason i'll stick with my logitech multi-button mouse.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope.

Everything on this computer is done w/ a tablet. Can't see that changing for a mouse of any kind.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm going to test this out at the AppleStore and see. I like the concept though


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

I, like everyone else, am going to the Apple Store to try it out. I'm a little concerned about the low profile and how well the gestures work (hopefully there's no lag). 

I was hoping last year that they would make a buttonless mouse just like this. I didn't predict having gestures on it though. Too cool! I wonder it it would even be possible for someone to write an alternate driver so the surface of the mouse to just act as a trackpad (you wouldn't need to move the mouse but just move your finger on the surface of the mouse to move the cursor).


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I will almost certainly get one, I really like low profile mice. I'm not sure whether it'll live with the desktop or laptop though, or perhaps shared between both.

Luc


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I posted not long ago that the mighty mouse was long in the tooth and how could Apple make a mouse out of aluminium with an interesting design. 

I wanted to see a wireless all in one track pad with multitouch and keyboard combo (Wireless Laptop keyboard.) So I am disappointed that didn't happen.

The magic mouse looks interesting but gives me the same concern, two unit while surfing from the coach. Not sure how I feel about it. 

Question how will wireless input peripherals work with bootcamp? Any ideas/information?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

This is probably unfair because I haven't tried it of course, but this new mouse looks worse than the Mighty Mouse. I don't know why Apple just doesn't get it regarding mice. They can look purty, but that pain in your forearm, wrist or hand won't feel purty when you get it.

Now there might be less pressure because one is touching the buttons rather than pressing them, but in that case I'm guessing there would be a lot of false positive clicks happening, as already happens when you try to use the second button on the Mighty Mouse. Also if you have to tense up your fingers to hover them over the mouse to avoid clicking, then that will be brutal.

I like my big, round and ergonomically designed Logitech MX Revolution with the plethora of buttons. It's the most comfortable mouse I've ever used, but it won't look purty sitting on my coffee table.

I also like the new multi-touch trackpad on my new MBP. I think maybe the time of the mouse might be coming to an end. I would like to have a big, maybe 6" multitouch trackpad to use with my desktop. If this new mouse can accomplish the functionality that this trackpad has then maybe it won't be as bad as I'm judging it without trying it.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

i-rui said:


> too bad it doesn't support the 3 and 4 finger gestures
> For that reason i'll stick with my logitech multi-button mouse.


Here, here.

Scroll Whell with left and right scroll --> check
Press Scroll Wheel for Dashboard --> check
Button below scroll for Switch Application --> check
Back and Forward Buttions for Thumb --> check
Thumb Wheel pulled back for Spaces --> check
Thumb Wheel pushed forward for Application Windows --> check
Thumb Wheel pressed for All Applications --> check

Nope, I'm covered thanks, but man, that think does look neat.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I am interested for sure but I will need to make time to go and try it out first.


----------



## TheEvilDonut (Oct 17, 2009)

I too am worried about the low profile. I have HUGE hands and just got out of a painful carpal tunnel-like problem on my right wrist so I am in no hurry to meet with that again.

Like many of you I will give it a shot at the Apple Store before spending 70$ on this thing. I was supposed to buy ODST on Thursday but I may end up getting this instead. Or simply put it on my Xmas list instead.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Definitely interested! I hope its easy to use for someone like me with big hands.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I would like to have a big, maybe 6" multitouch trackpad to use with my desktop. If this new mouse can accomplish the functionality that this trackpad has then maybe it won't be as bad as I'm judging it without trying it.


I agree. It sure does look cool. It reminds me of what I didn't like about the mighty mouse. It was an ergonomists worst nightmare, very very uncomfortable. I'll take a good Logitech mouse any day (in fact that's what I had till I sold my iMac)

As I was reading everyone's comments, all I could think about was a wireless glass trackpad, not unlike a MBP, perhaps slightly larger for the iMac. It's my favorite feature on my MBP.

The super cool looking mouse will survive for a while, simply because it's cool. Only the die hards will keep using something that is so uncomfortable. Of course I might have to try it out before passing judgment, maybe I should try it out on a new 27" iMac....hmmm


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I would like to have a big, maybe 6" multitouch trackpad to use with my desktop.


Maybe the Wacom multi-touch tablet?


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Considering I just bought a mouse, I am going to return my Logitech mouse the magic mouse it works well when I try it out in the Apple store. 

I was in the market for a new mouse because my Microsoft wireless mouse broke.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

What's uncomfortable to some works great for others. I tend to use super high mouse sensitivity and move my mouse very little, maybe 3-4 cm from one side to the other of the desktop. My wrist always stays put on the desk, and I move the mouse with only my fingertips. The Mighty mouse worked rather well, and I suspect its new replacement will probably be even better.

Luc


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Why is everyone assuming there's no click function for right and left click 'buttons'??

The Mighty Mouse, while being touch sensitive, still has the mechanical click function to register input and give tactile feedback to the user. The Magic Mouse has the exact same function!!

You do not have to leave your fingers hovering above the surface to prevent accidental clicking. Common sense people!

I can't believe how many comments I've seen posted by people thinking this exact same thing, on many websites now.

Watch Apple's demo video and crank the volume. You can hear the click. Look real close, you can see the mouse moving downwards slightly.

I think this mouse is gonna kick ass.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

jamesB said:


> Maybe the Wacom multi-touch tablet?


Yeah, that looks interesting. I wonder if the multitouch features work as well as Apple's.

The only thing I might improve on would be some way of tilting it to the right or left depending on what hand you use. That's something that could be easy to rig up. The thing I like about my Logitech is it's slightly angled to the right (it's not a mouse for lefties) which takes a great deal of the twisting strain off the arm and hand.

There's a mouse I was looking at a while ago called a zero-tension mouse. The mouse is completely turned to the right, and your hand sits in a cradle. Unfortunately it's huge. But it takes the strain out of your hand because your arm is no longer twisted into the flat position with tension applied. Sometimes if my RSI is flaring up I hold the mouse vertically against a book. Although not ideal, it takes some of the strain out.

You can try it if your hand is sore, pick up your mouse and move your hand vertically. You'll feel the strain leave your hand.

What I really need though is my brain input control device. Then I'll just get repetitive brain injury. (sorry)


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with the Logitech comment. The Magic Mouse is very cool, but after 10 hours in front of a computer, you really do need good ergonomics.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm interested. My Mighty Mou, err... Apple Mouse's little nipple constantly sticks. Even after repeat cleanings.

I'm going to heavily play with it first tho.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm about 90% sure this will be my next mouse. The next time time the little ball on my Mighty Mouse sticks I might be inclined to skip cleaning it and head out to the Apple Store to try out one of these beauties.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

This will very likely be my next mouse.

PS. Maybe I'm genetically disinclined towards RSI/Carpal Tunnel, but I've never had the issue even after years of typing and mousing at least 12 hours a day. I give some of that credit to having a mousepad with a raised soft wrist bar, though I couldn't prove that it's a factor.

Looking forward to trying out a Magic Mouse.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

I might buy a Magic Mouse, but I'm going to wait a while first for reviews to come in and see if any reliability issues emerge after the disappointment with the Mighty Mouse trackball reliability problems.

If the Magic Mouse doesn't work out well, I might get one of those Bamboo Touch pen tablets instead; have to wait and see how they both shake out before opening up my wallet.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Speaking of compatibilty, do folks know if it'll work with the older G5's and 10.5.8 or not?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

RISCHead said:


> Speaking of compatibilty, do folks know if it'll work with the older G5's and 10.5.8 or not?


I don't see why not, Bluetooth is Bluetooth....

I ordered mine today


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

RISCHead said:


> Speaking of compatibilty, do folks know if it'll work with the older G5's and 10.5.8 or not?


The product page says 10.5.8 with Wireless Mouse Update 1.0 - so if your G5's on 10.5.8 and you install the Mouse Update, you should be good to go!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

For someone like me who's editing for 3-5 hours straight sometimes (photographer) the mighty mouse would leave my thumb joint aching, I sold the damn thing and got me a MX revolution. 

The MM just sucked ergonomically, no support for the palm what so ever. The MX revolution rocks in the support area and the abundance of buttons is a plus, for Expose and Dashboard and other programmable options.

The New Magic Mouse,,looks a little better in the ergonomic area but still not great, plus why *White*? nothing is white on iMac now...so it would stick out like a sore thumb (hope it supports that very sore thumb it creates)

Has anyone checked out the MX Air mouse by Logitech..Looks good and awesome idea. Looks like apple took some designing queues for the Magic Mouse from this.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh. My. God.

What's with these idiots on eBay bidding on Magic Mouses for $90, $100, $125?!?!!

Are people really that stupid?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kloan said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> What's with these idiots on eBay bidding on Magic Mouses for $90, $100, $125?!?!!
> 
> Are people really that stupid?


Not stupid.

Behind every one of those bids is a harried (rich) dad with his own little Veruca Salt.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

kloan said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> What's with these idiots on eBay bidding on Magic Mouses for $90, $100, $125?!?!!
> 
> Are people really that stupid?





chas_m said:


> Not stupid.
> 
> Behind every one of those bids is a harried (rich) dad with his own little Veruca Salt.


Beg to differ.... It is stupid on so many levels. 

- the rich don't/didn't get rich by over-paying.
- reinforcing the little sh!t's - oops, the dear little snowflake's - behaviour just makes it worse
- etc
- etc

H.L.Mencken got it right:


> No one in this world ... has ever lost money by underestimating the intelligence of ... people.





GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I also like the new multi-touch trackpad on my new MBP. I think maybe the time of the mouse might be coming to an end. I would like to have a big, maybe 6" multitouch trackpad to use with my desktop. If this new mouse can accomplish the functionality that this trackpad has then maybe it won't be as bad as I'm judging it without trying it.


I'm with GA on this - gimme a nice big fully featured trackpad. I have never met a mouse that was kind to my osteoarthritic hands which equals pain - working with the newer Apple trackpads does not cause pain even in extended sessions. I have tried sooo many mice - all end up being gifted away. Nowadays, if I want a mouse I just check the traps in the basement and corners of this old country house..


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

,


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Not stupid.
> 
> Behind every one of those bids is a harried (rich) dad with his own little Veruca Salt.


I don't get it. It's available now, online for $69. Why would anyone go on eBay to purchase one?

Rich or not, it still doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

chas_m said:


> Not stupid.
> 
> Behind every one of those bids is a harried (rich) dad with his own little Veruca Salt.


Yeeeeah. That's it. Little kiddies moaning and wailing over a frickin' mouse. That's EXACTLY what it is.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Veej said:


> The New Magic Mouse,,looks a little better in the ergonomic area but still not great, plus why *White*? nothing is white on iMac now...so it would stick out like a sore thumb (hope it supports that very sore thumb it creates)


Actually white on aluminium, just like the keyboard so style wise it ties in with the keyboard.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Visited the Apple Store in MTL at lunchtime today to buy myself an iPod Touch (yay! ) and I played with the new iMacs as well as the new mouse. 

The iMacs are gorgeous, with brilliant screens, and I like the Magic Mouse a lot - it's beautiful and it works as advertised. I won't get a new mouse to go with my now-ancient G5 dualie but I'm sure looking forward to my next Mac in the Spring, whatever that will be... Mac Pro, or maybe the top 27" iMac...


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

At this point, it's more a matter of when... even the Apple Store here doesn't have stock, and don't expect any for another week. I expect it will take even longer for FutureShop/Best Buy to get them.

Luc


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll buy the Magic Mouse, was at the Rideau Apple store and they didin't have any. They will not have any until next week. I hate wating for new toys! hehehe


----------



## bluntman (Mar 7, 2007)

I probably won't. I played around with one at the Yorkdale store during my lunch hour and I found it rather heavy. And not being able to access Expose or my desktop is a PITA. I will give them kudos for getting rid of the scroll wheel.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

bluntman said:


> And not being able to access Expose or my desktop is a PITA.


Set up Exposé to use "Hot Corners". Problem... solved.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

bandersnatch said:


> I'm interested. My Mighty Mou, err... Apple Mouse's little nipple constantly sticks. Even after repeat cleanings.
> 
> I'm going to heavily play with it first tho.


+1
This is my only issue with mighty mouse-that frickin' little bump. It is constantly sticking.


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

This mouse is totally a fail, Apple changed the size which make it quite uncomfortable for fingers if you use it more long time - not just play only 2 minutes in Apple store.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ah, you've been using one for weeks and know for sure then.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

as i said before with no 3 or 4 finger gesture support i'll be passing on the magic mouse.

but i do think apple is going in the right direction. hopefully they can build on this and add 3 & 4 finger gestures. i'd also think it'd be cool if the user could switch between making it have mouse functionality (move the whole device to move the cursor) or trackpad functionality (move a finger to move the cursor)

maybe apple could even add these functions to the existing model with software? (although perhaps they'd have to make it wider to add 4 finger support and make it a useable trackpad)


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong but it takes at least your thumb and pinky finger to hold the mouse, so how would you 3 finger it, let alone 4?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong but it takes at least your thumb and pinky finger to hold the mouse, so how would you 3 finger it, let alone 4?


Uh....we're still talking about the Magic Mouse, right?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Ye, the mouse...... lol ok ok iI can see what you may have thought lol!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong but it takes at least your thumb and pinky finger to hold the mouse, so how would you 3 finger it, let alone 4?


it's not like the mouse is going to fall if you let go of it for a second


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

True, but I dunno, I like to hold onto my mouse and keep good grip on it.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chimpur said:


> True, but I dunno, I like to hold onto my mouse and keep good grip on it.


Mine is constantly trying to make a break for it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> True, but I dunno, I like to hold onto my mouse and keep good grip on it.


You know, if you use the mouse with your other hand, it's like a whole different pers......I mean, mouse.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> You know, if you use the mouse with your other hand, it's like a whole different pers......I mean, mouse.


After breaking my right arm, having to use my left. using my mouse with my right, doesnt feel right anymore.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Too confusing IMO. A kb with touchpad would have been better IMO.

I can never get Apple mice to feel 'right.' A $10 MS Explorer Mouse is perfect out of the box.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

I just put in an order for the Magic Mouse today, along with the "updated" Airport Extreme Base Station, from the Apple Online Store - free shipping and Air Miles.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

So I happen to stumble into the Apple store at the Eaton's Centre yesterday, maybe run in excitedly is more like it. We were in TO to see STOMP, awesome show btw.

Loved the new 27' iMac, beautiful screen, quick like a bunny rabbit I say. The Magic Mouse was so so. I like the functionality, the scrolling left and right, the fwd and back swipe while using the browser, really cool stuff. The shape is what's going to make me get another comfy Logitech mouse I'm afraid. Ergonomics and Apple mice don't go well together it seems.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> You know, if you use the mouse with your other hand, it's like a whole different pers......I mean, mouse.


You gonna touch your mouse with that hand --- ewwww!


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks cool and I can't wait to try one, righ now I am using an Kinsington USB mouse and an older edition Apple Wireless Keyboard that has the numeric keypad on my MBP. Both of these I got second had for a few bucks and I don't see my self spending $70 bucks on a mouse that is wireless and would get lost or taking out of my room and then used in another room to play a piratical jock on me. I do love the older mighty mouse and am sure that Apple inactivation has lead to yet another involvement but the added convenience to me is not worth the extra $70.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Chimpur said:


> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong but it takes at least your thumb and pinky finger to hold the mouse, so how would you 3 finger it, let alone 4?


You are wrong, and I will correct you.
He is not talking about *holding* a mouse, he is talking 3 and 4 finger gestures, you know, swipes, scrolling up-down-sideways etc, like on the new trackpads.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i ljust played around with it...hate it. it feels like crap in your hand. the size is all wrong and the squared off edges kind of suck


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Darien Red Sox said:


> ...I don't see my self spending $70 bucks on a mouse that is wireless and would get lost or taking out of my room and then used in another room to play a piratical jock on me.


Entirely - it's all about having that cord so the mouse can't get away too far. I think the Mighty Mouse put me off of Apple mice on a permanent basis, and though I like the Pro Mouse - it's hard to beat the Logitech all around. I'm not sure if I want to even fool around with gestures - it looks like a bunch of learning for something that will be proprietary and short lived...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

My understanding is that this new mouse with all its features has taken away a really important one...and that's the ability to click where the wheel/mighty-mouse-doodad used to be for Exposé's "show desktop." 

While I'll give it the benefit of the doubt until I get the chance to try it out for myself at Carbon or elsewhere, losing that feature is pretty much a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I tried it today.. it was too small for my hand.


----------



## laserbluemini (Oct 6, 2009)

I just read about it last night. Gonna head over to the Apple store today and hope they have one for sale. 
Anyone know if they have them available at apple store fairview?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

laserbluemini said:


> I just read about it last night. Gonna head over to the Apple store today and hope they have one for sale.
> Anyone know if they have them available at apple store fairview?


Stores have them on display, (with the new iMacs) but AFAIK, the solo magic mice (not tied with an iMac purchase) are yet to arrive in stock - I think people are saying by the end of the week.


----------



## pwstoneman (Feb 12, 2009)

I made a few calls today as I was driving across the GTA...

Creative Technology in Burlington said a week or two.
Apple Store Square One said not yet, next week.
Apple Store Yorkdale just said, not yet.

Paul


----------



## Isyla (Oct 26, 2009)

The mouse looks nice. Will give it a try at the Apple store first.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

pwstoneman said:


> I made a few calls today as I was driving across the GTA...
> 
> Paul


I hope you were using an approved hands-free device to talk on your phone while driving


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

A not very favourable review has been posted on Macworld - and they're usually pretty positive on anything Apple releases.

Apple Magic Mouse Review | Input Devices | Macworld


----------



## pwstoneman (Feb 12, 2009)

l84toff said:


> I hope you were using an approved hands-free device to talk on your phone while driving


I was wondering if anyone was going to pick up on that!

of course I made the calls BEFORE leaving so that I wouldn't be distracted while driving.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

mac_geek said:


> A not very favourable review has been posted on Macworld - and they're usually pretty positive on anything Apple releases.
> 
> Apple Magic Mouse Review | Input Devices | Macworld


It's a 3.5 and I would describe it as guardedly positive, don't you think?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I played with one last night at the Winnipeg Apple store. Felt nice and I enjoyed my time with it...but until they add a gesture for Expose there won't be a sale for me.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I have been using one for a couple of days now. I like the low profile, as that's how I have always used my mice, but if you prefer your mouse to sit up higher in your hand you may not like this. I love the lack of a trackball and using the surface to scroll instead, very comfortable.

I have two complaints though. The first is that it's quite heavy, at least heavier than any other mouse I have ever used. The second is that I wish you could just "tap" for the left and right click, as I can on my MacBook touchpad, rather than actually having to click the button.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I played with one last night at the Winnipeg Apple store. Felt nice and I enjoyed my time with it...but until they add a gesture for Expose there won't be a sale for me.


Just set up hot corners. It's what I use for Exposé.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

MLeh said:


> Just set up hot corners. It's what I use for Exposé.


Hot Corner are just not the same... and especially nowhere near as easy on a 24" (or even 27"!) screen.

The Magic Mouse is definitely growing on me since I got it on the weekend, but the Expose Feature is *sorely* missed.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I quite like the new mouse. Scrolling through a photoshop picture while zoomed in feels really nice, and I like the weight it has. I can leave it on the desk and use gestures to scroll and go back/forward without even needing to hold the mouse.

Luc


----------



## laserbluemini (Oct 6, 2009)

oooh i can't wait for my cheque to go thru so I can go get me a Magic Mouse!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Picked one up today.

First of all, I need a new mouse pad now. The plastic tracks on the bottom feel rough with my current mouse pad and slightly inhibit movement.

I like the size, feels fine in my hand since I was using a Logitech Nano mouse which is also pretty low profile. Scrolling works well, however I have the tracking speed set to max but it's still not fast enough. For some reason, they decided to program it in such a way that it speeds up as you speed up, which is totally bonkers. I crank the mouse tracking speed up so I don't have to move my mouse far on the pad, however the way it works now, it moves slowly in short distances unless I move the mouse quickly, then it'll move quickly, but it takes a bit of movement before it picks up speed. REALLY DUMB!

It's also not as precise as I was expecting it would be. I hope with a different mouse pad it will be more precise.

Overall impression so far is that it's not worth $69. If they can fix the way the tracking speed works, I'll be a bit happier with it, but knowing Apple unless hundreds of people complain and launch a smear campaign, they won't change a thing.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Download the MouseZoom X PrefPane. It can speed up the tracking even more, up to ridiculously fast speeds. Now I've got my Magic Mouse tracking at the perfect speed I want it. It took me a while to get used to the mouse, but I love it now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks man, installed. It does help.. it's not perfect, but definitely better than how it was before.

Honestly, I don't know why they have it work that way. I submitted feedback to Apple with my complaint... with any luck it'll fall in the right person's inbox and maybe, just maybe somebody will take the time to fix it and we'll see a software update.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> Picked one up today.
> 
> First of all, I need a new mouse pad now. The plastic tracks on the bottom feel rough with my current mouse pad and slightly inhibit movement.
> 
> ...


Very odd... I think we have 2 completely different "Magic Mices"
Mine scrolls and tracks with uber precision on my bare coffee table, corduroy couch/loveseat, leg etc. Mighty Mouse had trouble on leg and was practically non-functional on the couch/loveseat. And the scrolling is dead on to the iphone and thank GOD, previous scrollers were always a PITA and sideways scrolling was so impossibly inaccurate that it was useless in quicktime (or VLC) movies. Now it could not be any more precise.

When I use this, I wonder how I was able to even use any previous mice. If I got to test this out for a day or 2, I would have gladly paid $150 for one.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

If nothing else this thread demonstrates how very personal mice are to people. I am amazed at the variance, from I loathe it to I can't figure out how I lived with out it.


----------



## Roofjac (Oct 23, 2009)

*new mouse?*

Hey, first time poster. We have a 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB, 1067MHz, using OS X 10.5.8. Is this computer Bluetooth enabled, and will it be able to use the new Magic Mouse from Apple? Don't get too technical with me, not really Apple savy. If anyone has info I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

mc3251 said:


> If nothing else this thread demonstrates how very personal mice are to people. I am amazed at the variance, from I loathe it to I can't figure out how I lived with out it.


I just bought one this afternoon and I'm in the _"I can't figure out how I lived without it_" group. By the way, Open Office has launched an 18-Button Mouse ! (It's not a joke.)


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I was goofing around with the Magic Mouse in store the other day. Within seconds I had picked up the mouse and was scrolling with my thumb, mouse in hand, like a remote. It is much easier to pick up than the MM, and seems to invite picking up. I thought it felt very light compared to the MM. I usually run my MM on one battery to keep the weight down a bit. I also liked the idea of being able to scroll from any position. Even if the mouse is sitting sideways, I was scrolling up/down with sideswipes.
It felt a bit sluggish, although the preference for momentum scrolling is nice.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Roofjac said:


> Hey, first time poster. We have a 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB, 1067MHz, using OS X 10.5.8. Is this computer Bluetooth enabled, and will it be able to use the new Magic Mouse from Apple? Don't get too technical with me, not really Apple savy. If anyone has info I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


Although you don't specify what type of computer you have - tho with a 2.66Ghz Core2Duo it's gotta be a MacBook Pro or an iMac, both of this have Built in Bluetooth. So you should be able to use the Magic Mouse.

(You will need the software update though - for Leopard: Wireless Mouse Software Update 1.0 for Leopard )


----------



## Roofjac (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you fryefly. Yes, we have an imac. Going to pick up the mouse tomorrow, and will do the update. Thanks for the link. JC


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well a guy I have working in my shop bought one yesterday and I tried it out for a while. At first I was a bit skeptical, it looked smaller, the shape was unappealing somewhat, I thought it would be disappointing to handle. But, I was wrong. I dug it right away, so I'm hooked now. The only missing thing of course is the expose. But I have to wonder if an update an a new gesture is going to cover that.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I was going to pop in and write pretty much exactly what groovetube has written above. I had my doubts, but once again Apple engineering has won me over. I have large hands so I was concerned about the small size (my hand easily covers the MM) but two minutes later I realise this mouse is full of "why haven't they always done it that way?" and will get one as soon as my current mouse (which I'm happy with) expires.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

i tried it out at a local photo/video store and it's great - the responsiveness is as good as its sex appeal 
it is a little small though...


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

I picked up one yesterday and I absolutely love it. Leave to Apple to make a simple device incredibly sexy and appealing. I'm still wary of using a wireless mouse, I had the wireless dead-rubber-ball mouse and it was too heavy and clunky. Was surprised to see how small it is... a shade narrower than the mighty mouse and ten times better looking. I certainly love the solidness of the upper clear lucite portion and far less moveable/breakable/stickable parts. Always liked the dead-rubber-ball meeces but thankful to see them retiring. I'm going to invest in some USB AA batteries to ensure I won't every run out of juice!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Issues: My Magic Mouse rocks. No, it doesn't rock like 'you rock dude', it rocks as in the bottom is not level. It is uneven on the bottom, and rocks on a hard surface. I can't use it on my existing mouse pad (fabric over rubber) because it doesn't slide over the surface smoothly due to the 2 runners catching on their edges, as opposed to the continuous oval bottom of the Mighty Mouse.

Momentum scrolling only works in SL. This is mentioned on the product page- in faint light grey type, beneath all the other text about the system requirements. Disappointing, but not surprising. I had a bit of a treasure hunt finding the Wireless Mouse Update for 10.5.8

Otherwise, works great with my USB Bluetooth adapter on my PPC machine. Scrolling is so easy. Clicking takes a bit more effort than with the Might Mouse.

I think I might be tempted to do some adjustments. I would like to round off the bottom runners a bit to give it a bit less bite. I would like to round off the sharp edge along the top sides- think I'll wait until the sticker shock has worn off before doing any customization. though.
I bought mine at FS. Helped to have the product page loaded up on the demo iMac when I asked how much it was. I paid the Apple web price, plus the Apple shipping cost, not the $89 FS price.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> well a guy I have working in my shop bought one yesterday and I tried it out for a while. At first I was a bit skeptical, it looked smaller, the shape was unappealing somewhat, I thought it would be disappointing to handle. But, I was wrong. I dug it right away, so I'm hooked now. The only missing thing of course is the expose. But I have to wonder if an update an a new gesture is going to cover that.


I just bought mine today... I'm falling in love already... 

The whole Expose thing that so many complain about doesn't bother me in the least because when I do use Expose, which isn't all that often... I use the keyboard because it is basically as fast... The Magic Mouse is the best mouse Apple has ever made (which isn't really saying much... except I replaced my Logitech with it... and I have been a Logitech mouse devote for ages) and it will only get better as they introduce revs to the software.

The whole ergonomics issue, that others have mentioned, isn't one for me.. I have no problem at all with its low profile and as I said I have been using (fat) Logitech mice forever. So far so good... and I expect it will only get better...


----------



## dante (Oct 14, 2008)

I found the magic mouse too low for my hand which I didn't like.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

I tried one out in futureshop but I found that it had too much friction on the touch surface compared to how much friction there is on the bottom of the mouse so every time I tried to swipe sideways with two fingers either I would have to move my entire hand and all the fingers to try to support the mouse or the mouse would move to the side and not register the gesture because the mouse moved. Was this just because of the metal surface that they have their imacs on being too slippery or is it the mouse in general


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

My experience is a combination of the two previous posts: because of the low profile, I found it very awkward to curl up my hand to actually use the touchpad-like features. I felt like I had to stop using it as a mouse and stabilize my wrist in order to use the gestures, rather than it being a flowing motion. I love the idea, but unless I buy a new Mac and get it with it, I don't think I'll be looking to get one.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I was able to play with for a bit on the display models at Futureshop and like a few previous posters I found it too low and hard to keep a steady grip. I liked the smooth surface and scrollable surface and I'm sure the second generation will be even better - but not good enough for me yet. 

I ended up getting the new Logitech Performance MX Darkfield mouse and it's going to work very well as it's replacement for my worn out Revolution MX Mouse.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Newdeal said:


> I tried one out in futureshop but I found that it had too much friction on the touch surface compared to how much friction there is on the bottom of the mouse so every time I tried to swipe sideways with two fingers either I would have to move my entire hand and all the fingers to try to support the mouse or the mouse would move to the side and not register the gesture because the mouse moved. Was this just because of the metal surface that they have their imacs on being too slippery or is it the mouse in general


It would have been because of the slippery surface the mouse on. I can do the two finger swipe without the mouse moving on my desk.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

As a caution to readers of this thread: you DEFINITELY need to try it out for more than a few seconds. Most people's first impression is not that great, until they spend 2-5 minutes with it. THEN they generally like it (YMMV of course, but to be sure, give it a few minutes).

I immediately felt it was too small for me, initially felt flimsy (light), etc. Five minutes later I had it on my xmas list.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree that it has to be tried out for longer than a few minutes.

I ordered it without even laying may hands on it, because I needed a new mouse to replace the aging one I had been using for years, and I wanted a decent Bluetooth mouse to get away from all the wires.

When I got it, it felt a little harsh at first. The finger swipes I loved the instant I tried them. I've found that not resting your whole hand on it is the trick. I hold the sides with my thumb and ring and pinkie fingers, and rest the tips my forefinger and middle finger on the top surface (I'm used to using 2 button mice). It took me practically an entrie evening to really get used to it, and now I can't imagine using another mouse.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I picked up a couple of them yesterday for my girlfriend and I they really are great. It will only feel better with another day or two. My hand can essentially lay flat on my desk eliminating having to flex my hand up at the wrist. With other mice I sometimes had a little pain on the back of my hand in a weird way. Now scrolling is smooth and it feels very natural to me.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I find myself trying to do the swipe on the old mighty mouse now, until I realize, oh yeah, that only comes with the magic mouse. The "sharp" edges aren't even very sharp and let you know in a tactile-way where the edge of your "work space" is. Definitely liking this mouse more all the time. Wish I could just press a button to bring up the application switcher, though, which I could get pressing down the scroll button on the old mouse.


----------



## orangem (Oct 4, 2008)

I really like the construction of the new mouse, it feels solid compare with my old mighty mouse which falls apart everytime my kid shoves it to the floor


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That sounds so Newtonian.



orangem said:


> I really like the construction of the new mouse, it feels solid compare with my old mighty mouse which falls apart everytime my kid shoves it to the floor


----------



## orangem (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah, my kids are the ones that sacrifice the apple stuff back to the Apple Gods. Not that I am complaining cause I got the perfect excuse to get newer stuff :lmao:


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought one of these the other day and at first use I had wondered if I had made the right decision. It was awkward and uncomfortable doing some of the finger gestures.

As the day progressed using the magic mouse (replacing a Logitech MX Laser) I found it became more natural and less uncomfortable.

Now on my third day of use, I find it indispensable and a joy to use and would recommend it highly.


----------



## orangem (Oct 4, 2008)

btw, just in case you want to buy it, apple store has it for 69 while bestbuy has it for 89(?) It seems big box places is on some kind of drugs


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

orangem said:


> btw, just in case you want to buy it, apple store has it for 69 while bestbuy has it for 89(?) It seems big box places is on some kind of drugs


I bought mine at BB now I'm going to have to go back for a price adjustment!
Crazy!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I tried using mine for a day and don't like the low profile. I guess it's just what you're used to but I'm taking mine back.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

hhk said:


> I tried using mine for a day and don't like the low profile. I guess it's just what you're used to but I'm taking mine back.


Before you do that you might want to give it a few days. The buzz on ehMac seems to be that it's an acquired but ultimately passionate infatuation.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

orangem said:


> btw, just in case you want to buy it, apple store has it for 69 while bestbuy has it for 89(?) It seems big box places is on some kind of drugs


Yes, but at Best Buy, you can get the Geek Squad to install it for you! And they'll even de-install your old mouse for only $99 more!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

mc3251 said:


> Before you do that you might want to give it a few days. The buzz on ehMac seems to be that it's an acquired but ultimately passionate infatuation.


I probably could get to like it but the Magic Mouse has one inherent flaw - it's non standard. Unless the whole computing world adopts the Magic Mouse's new methods for interaction, it remains, just a mouse. A beautiful one but just a mouse (that happens to be too low for my hand).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That was my reaction....no ergonomic fit and that's instant RSi for me.
Too small too low.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just picked one up at Yorkdale Apple Store this weekend, pretty neat mouse, and reasonably comfortable for a long periods of use, though it is no logitech revolution (obviously).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's a thought: if you think of the Magic Mouse as more of a portable multi-touch trackpad, you can appreciate the low profile better. You wouldn't expect a raised trackpad, now would you?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Pretty much my thoughts exactly.

I know we all have our personal preferences and there is certainly no accounting for taste, but.... Many of the Magic Mouse detractors are saying that it is too low and too small and failing to add""for *my* taste" or to "fit *my* hand" as if it were some sort of global criticism.

I have used just about every shape and form on mouse over the years including track balls (which I loved for a period of time until my thumb started to hurt like hell). I quickly gave up on early generation Apple mice because they lacked a right click and then with the Mighty Mouse I had some hope but the right click mechanism was just too awkward for me, plus the scroll ball gummed up far too frequently.

Inevitably I kept going back to Logitech mice as they seemed to offer the best usability (despite their less than attractive looks). The MX Revolution was my mouse of choice for a few month's until the click wheel mechanism failed. Moved onto another Logitech mouse the VX Revolution which had a much more reliable scroll wheel mechanism, however I found that the left click for dragging and dropping was less than ideal for dragging long distances on a dual 27" display set up. Far too often the click would fail half way through the drag and would end up dropping a bunch of files on my desktop rather than the intended folder. I suffered with this problem for months waiting for a better alternative to show up.

I greatly considered replacing it with the Logitech Performance Mouse MX, but the price... $120 bucks for a mouse... Oouuccchh!

Then the Magic Mouse came out and I thought hey... maybe time to give Apple mice another chance. So I went into the Apple store and gave it a whirl. Right click, check; solid left click and drag and drop, check; momentum scroll, check; horizontal scroll, check; zoom capability, check; forward and back "button" (swipe), check; $70 (a little steep for a mouse but still waayyy better than $120) but still, check; build quality excellent, check. Plus I had every confidence that this was first gen software and the functionality would only get better.

So I picked one up. It did take a little getting used to but I love it now.

As for the whole, "it is too low" issue that I started this post with, my question is this... how high is your keyboard? How high is your track pad on your laptop? Pretty low aren't they?

I think people have gotten used to mice having a certain height (because of the likes of Logitech's Revolution MX, which as I said was my mouse of choice for a while), but from an ergonomics stand point that extra height can actually lead to a greater angle in the wrist and resultant metacarpal tunnel syndrome, so the height is no "better" than a lower mouse... people may prefer the height, but it is not better.

The other thing that is very much in favour of the design of the Magic Mouse (and of all Apple mice for that matter) is that the design is completely ambidextrous. A point that few people point out and a great plus to households that contain both right and left handed users.

So all in all, at this point I have to say that the Magic Mouse is one of the (if not the) best mice *I* have ever owned and or used.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Just got mine with my new 27" iMac and I am quickly liking the mouse. Not missing the middle scroll ball at all right now.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

overkill said:


> Just got mine with my new 27" iMac and I am quickly liking the mouse. Not missing the middle scroll ball at all right now.


You won't miss it ever if you install Better Touch Tool.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I just got one as a Christmas present!!!  Oh... should I open it now or really wait till Christmas?

Juwon


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

@screature:

It's all about how you like to work. I think you need to find the input devices that fit your body and style of work rather than trying to adjust your body to the input device. 

For years, I refused to use anything but genuine IBM keyboards. They had the right feel for me. With Macs, I never liked the plastic Apple keyboards. Lousy, clicky keys and the entire thing were actually too high. The aluminum ones are perfect. I live my aluminum keyboard. 

For my mouse hand, I like to rest the base of my fingers on the mouse which gives my fingers free movement. With the Magic Mouse, I found I have to hover my hand over it more and I find that tiring. I gave it a full day and I could feel my hand tiring.

So it's not about too low or too high. It's about what fits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm absolutely surprised ... I've been using the magic mouse for a few days now, and I don't hate it! I don't love it either, but I think it's better than the mighty mouse. The form factor still leaves a lot to be desired -- I wouldn't want to use it on my main machine, but for casual use its been ok. Performance wise it's been a bit flaky so far though, on a couple of different machines it seems to randomly disconnect (not because of going to sleep, right in the middle of using it). Also sometimes it just randomly stops being able to scroll ... hopefully software updates will resolve that. Not sure what can be done about the BT dropping. I do like the momentum scrolling ... that's the saving feature for this mouse in my eyes.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

better touch tool not only is a great program for the magic mouse but its great for the macbook multitouch trackpad too. It really allows you to add alot of nice keyboard shortcuts to be tap gestures


----------



## Vicegrip (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be getting one with my new mac... but like every single Apple mouse before, it will probably go into the un-used bin.

Their mice are just too small. I wish they'd sell larger mice for people with bigger hands. As such, I've used a logitech with every mac I've bought.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You got it - I unpacked one for a client today from his iMac ....way too small. XX)
Might be okay travelling with a portable but as a ergonomic productivity tool.....it sucks.
LogiTech or MS any day.

Making the small keyboard default too is a marginal idea - most want a numeric pad. We're bringing nearly all our iMacs in with numeric and just keeping a few wireless around.
Sometimes I wonder about Apple and common sense..


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hhk said:


> @screature:
> 
> So it's not about too low or too high. It's about what fits.


Exactly, I agree 100% with that, pretty much the point I was making really. Yet certain detractors (can you say MacDoc ) continue to say "it sucks" etc. categorically as if their say is the final word on the subject.


----------



## Vicegrip (Jul 6, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Making the small keyboard default too is a marginal idea - most want a numeric pad. We're bringing nearly all our iMacs in with numeric and just keeping a few wireless around.
> Sometimes I wonder about Apple and common sense..


Totally agree. I use the number pad every time I enter a long series of numbers. The small keyboard might look aesthetic but as a touch typist I hate fumbling for number keys horizontally at the top there.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> ... Performance wise it's been a bit flaky so far though, on a couple of different machines it seems to randomly disconnect (not because of going to sleep, right in the middle of using it). Also sometimes it just randomly stops being able to scroll ...


I have not experienced any of those issues and I have been using it exclusively for a couple of weeks now.... so obviously people's mileage seems to vary.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vicegrip said:


> Totally agree. I use the number pad every time I enter a long series of numbers. The small keyboard might look aesthetic but as a touch typist I hate fumbling for number keys horizontally at the top there.


These are only $49.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm having problems with my Magic Mouse paired with an iMac G5. When scrolling, the page frequently jumps to the top of the page. The same effect would be when you are browsing and you pressed the tab key. This is very annoying to say the least. I have not been able to find any other reports of this happening.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Vicegrip said:


> Totally agree. I use the number pad every time I enter a long series of numbers. The small keyboard might look aesthetic but as a touch typist I hate fumbling for number keys horizontally at the top there.


It's not as easy as having a numeric keypad, but I found this App last night for my iPhone, and it looks promising. There's a free version too.

NumberKey: Turn Your iPhone Into a Numeric Keypad for Your Macbook | The iPhone Blog


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

I finally got a Magic Mouse and I love it. Definitely kind of surprised, but I did try it in the store and it did seem promising.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> I'm having problems with my Magic Mouse paired with an iMac G5. When scrolling, the page frequently jumps to the top of the page. The same effect would be when you are browsing and you pressed the tab key. This is very annoying to say the least. I have not been able to find any other reports of this happening.


I used to have the same problem with a Mighty Mouse. I returned it to the Apple store, even though it was 13 months later, and they replaced it with a Magic Mouse since there were no more Might Mice in stock. Works like a charm for me. If you're having any troubles, just bring it back for exchange.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Have to return my 27" dual core today as the Bluetooth mouse and keyboard keep disconnecting. Love the magic mouse (only with Better Touch Tool) as it's extremely customizable. Didn't think it could replace my Logitech MX Revolution mouse but it seems to be able to. Why Apple doesn't make a BT keyboard with number pad is beyond me.
I really needed the enter key for Photoshop too, but remapped the forward slash to be it.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

screature said:


> These are only $49.


+1 I love my "old fashioned" chiclet wired keyboard. It's the fastest KB I've ever used. I wish I could get it wireless, but generally I've not been all that happy with BT. I have found that it is often prone to disconnection-with a number of devices, not one family specifically.
Go figure.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> +1 I love my "old fashioned" chiclet wired keyboard. It's the fastest KB I've ever used. I wish I could get it wireless,


Ditto, ditto and ditto...


----------

